# Under 21000/- Android phone



## Ahuja (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm having a Budget of about 21000/- 
Please suggest me which is the best Phone in this price range.
Best hardware configuration.
Best user and multimedia experience.

Thanks in advance........


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 3, 2011)

Some of the Android choices : Nexus S, Samsung I9003. I would recommend LG Optimus Black but there was an issue with it mentioned by gsmarena in its review!! The problem is :
"The in-call quality though is good but rather quiet even at the loudest setting."


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 3, 2011)

If you want to buy online. Then the Nexus S is for you.  great phone. 1 ghz processor. Lots of Overclock capability


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 3, 2011)

Nexus S has 720p video recording?

I would prefer the LG Optimus Black over Galaxy SL


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 3, 2011)

Go fot HTC Desire S,its a great phone.u will get it for 21-22k amd its worth it


----------



## NainO (Jul 3, 2011)

If you want a good lookin phone then Optimus Black, else increase your budget by 2k and get either Galaxy S or Desire S.
Forget Galaxy SL


----------



## Amey408 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey guys just I see LG Optimus Black & LG Optimus 2X, I just love both phone. But should I go for between this 2, because I read some where LG release its Gingerbread update in late Dec. 
Plz tell me the price difference between 2 shop person tell me it’s 5k difference in between 2 , it’s that true?
LG Optimus Black 20k
LG Optimus 2X 25k


----------



## srawat_itpro (Jul 3, 2011)

HTC Desire S, the best phone without a doubt in the price range.. more memory, faster proccy and the HTC advantage.

Rgds
Sandy


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 3, 2011)

Amey408 said:


> Hey guys just I see LG Optimus Black & LG Optimus 2X, I just love both phone. But should I go for between this 2, because I read some where LG release its Gingerbread update in late Dec.
> Plz tell me the price difference between 2 shop person tell me it’s 5k difference in between 2 , it’s that true?
> LG Optimus Black 20k
> LG Optimus 2X 25k



gingerbread update should be there in a couple of months time or sooner. 

LG O2X is a dualcore mobile & for 25k the specs are good. whereas Black is a single core mobile (much like Nexus S, Galaxy S, etc) but LG's brand new innovation called Nova Display. if you can spend 25k, get O2X.


----------



## mandar5 (Jul 4, 2011)

Has Galaxy S got 2.3 update?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 4, 2011)

mandar5 said:


> Has Galaxy S got 2.3 update?



Yes. But I think it's not available in India yet. But those who are interested can use upgrades meant for other regions.


----------



## mandar5 (Jul 4, 2011)

when it is xpected in india?


----------



## amitabhishek (Jul 4, 2011)

Look no further. Buy Nexus S.


----------



## LOGINN (Jul 4, 2011)

U CAN GO 4 Motorola MILESTONE XT720,I THINK IT HAS GOT A DIFFRENT LOOK.

CHK IT OUT HERE: *www.phonegg.com/Motorola/MILESTONE-XT720/Motorola-MILESTONE-XT720.html


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 4, 2011)

Dude at the same price Nexus S is better than XT720. The one area where Nexus loses to XT720 is the camera.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 4, 2011)

XT720 = Android 2.1
also with the extended side for the camera control, it looks bad. using it mayn't be easy too.


----------



## mandar5 (Jul 5, 2011)

so guys let me know which is better Galaxy S or Nexus S?both h/w n s/w wise...
Thanks...

is Galaxy SL good choice ?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 5, 2011)

mandar5 said:


> so guys let me know which is better Galaxy S or Nexus S?both h/w n s/w wise...
> Thanks...
> 
> is Galaxy SL good choice ?



just forget about Galaxy SL. And if you are ready for Galaxy S, why can't you just save 2k more and get Desire S. G:S is old horse now and it may not get Icecream Sandwich where D:S most certainly will get the update.


----------



## mandar5 (Jul 7, 2011)

pz guys let me know price of nexus s in mumbai...


----------



## desiibond (Jul 7, 2011)

mandar5 said:


> pz guys let me know price of nexus s in mumbai...



Samsung Google Nexus S: Full Phone Specifications, Price, Reviews (Black)


----------



## Soumik (Jul 7, 2011)

Galaxy SL - Huh? No way now.
Optimus Black - Suddenly a really good looking phone with a novelty in its Nova Display. Same hardware as Galaxy SL, but recommended quite over it.
Nexus S - Very high VFM device. USP - Nexus device. Hummingbird chipset still rocks!!!
Galaxy S - Same as Nexus S with Super Amoled Display as USP, making it slightly costlier. Again, Hummingbird still rocks!!!
Desire S - Upgraded Desire. Great UI, great built, great design. Bother points - costlier than the above with very similar, slightly lower than hummingbird chipset. Slightly smaller screen than the competition at this price range.
X10 - too old to consider.
XT720 - Huh? Doesnt compare with the competition with its internals.


----------



## SwiftLover (Jul 9, 2011)

I am too Confused with Nexus S i9023 & Samsung Galaxy S i9000.

*Nexus S i9023* Price: 18,990 ( After Discount from letsbuy.com)
(+ve) 
Faster Android Updates
NFC (_Will NFC Payments be available in india for next 3 yrs?_)
Flash (_Do we really require this in Day to day life?_)
Three-axis gyro sensor
Flash Player v10.1 (Dose i9000 has this?)

*Samsung Galaxy S i9000* Price: 21,690 (Ebay Deal off the week)
(+ve) 
Super AMOLED Screen
Expandable Memory
720p Video Recording

Price Diff of 2700/- Which one should i buy???

Which Screen is Better SC-LCD or Super Amoled??


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 9, 2011)

^^^ SuperAmoled screen is better.

Get the original Galaxy S i9000... Then root it and install Cyanogenmod 7 for super-awesome performance...

Cheers!


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 9, 2011)

Go for Nexus S if screen(SAMOLED) doesn't matter to you. Else go for SGS.


----------



## SwiftLover (Jul 9, 2011)

Terabyte said:


> Go for Nexus S if screen(SAMOLED) doesn't matter to you. Else go for SGS.



I haven't seen both the Cell's yet...as they are available only on Orders. Based on your exp. kindly suggest me which one is better (SC-LCD or Super Amoled).



AndroidFan said:


> ^^^ SuperAmoled screen is better.
> 
> Get the original Galaxy S i9000... Then root it and install Cyanogenmod 7 for super-awesome performance...
> 
> Cheers!


I am more incline towards i9000 bcoz of Developers support. I am worried about the Flash Player(Can we install this on SGS?), NFC and Three-axis gyro sensor!! are this really needed???

Or else Can we expect a Price drop from SGS2 in Next 2 months??

I'll be visiting Bengaluru next week...Where Can i see the both this cell side by side??


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2011)

SwiftLover said:


> I haven't seen both the Cell's yet...as they are available only on Orders. Based on your exp. kindly suggest me which one is better (SC-LCD or Super Amoled).



SC-LCD for text and ebook reading and S-AMOLED everything else.


SwiftLover said:


> I am more incline towards i9000 bcoz of Developers support. I am worried about the Flash Player(Can we install this on SGS?), NFC and Three-axis gyro sensor!! are this really needed???



NFC: meh. it will take ages to see NFC in use in India. 
3-axis: definitely useful in gaming and will be great fun to use.
Flash: battery sucking ****!



SwiftLover said:


> Or else Can we expect a Price drop from SGS2 in Next 2 months??



not much but there could be a price drop and the best place to buy is online using coupon codes. 


SwiftLover said:


> I'll be visiting Bengaluru next week...Where Can i see the both this cell side by side??



Check the mobile stores near and in forum mall.


----------



## SwiftLover (Jul 9, 2011)

desiibond said:


> SC-LCD for text and ebook reading and S-AMOLED everything else.
> 
> 
> NFC: meh. it will take ages to see NFC in use in India.
> ...



Thanks! will visit Forum Value mall...I guess..i9000 is the right choice


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2011)

SwiftLover said:


> Thanks! will visit Forum Value mall...I guess..i9000 is the right choice



not the value mall. I meant the original one  There are lot of mobile shops around that area.


----------



## SwiftLover (Jul 9, 2011)

desiibond said:


> not the value mall. I meant the original one  There are lot of mobile shops around that area.



Oh..the one next to Bangalore Central?

I have read on some forum about the Super AMOLED Burn-in Issue and Short Life Span as compared to SC-LCD Display..Pls. Confirm if any one has faced this issue..as i a, planning to keep android phone for 3 Yrs atleast.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2011)

SwiftLover said:


> Oh..the one next to Bangalore Central?
> 
> I have read on some forum about the Super AMOLED Burn-in Issue and Short Life Span as compared to SC-LCD Display..Pls. Confirm if any one has faced this issue..as i a, planning to keep android phone for 3 Yrs atleast.



burn-in: only if you plan to you the phone for eternity. 

I was talking about the Forum Mall in Koramangala. 

The Forum

Go to Samsung exclusive showroom in there. Their pricing is good and you should be able to get a hands on on these phones.


----------



## SwiftLover (Jul 13, 2011)

@desiibond: Today, I was able to See HTC Desire S in Goa....the Sense UI is too good as compared to Samsung Touch UI.

Now, I am Daam Confused with following choice's :
Samsung Galaxy S
Nexus S
HTC Desire S
HTC Incredible S

The Showroom guy says, Go for HTC Desire S or Incredible S as they are quite reliable cells. He says most Samsung has PCB and some Digitizer issue ...he was referring to the touch screen thing. He being a Dealer for Samsung and Nokia..He suggests me to buy HTC..He has shown me his Personal Cell thats Desire S.

Kindly help me...as i don't have much knowledge abt Touch screen mobiles. This will be my 1st Cell other then Nokia!..Currently using E71!


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 14, 2011)

if u can increase ur budget then I would suggest u to go for Incredible S another go for Desire S.I would not suggest you Nexus S coz it lacks many features...


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 14, 2011)

^^How is Desire S better than Nexus S??All the features are same except for a 4" screen(Nexus S) as compared to 3.7" of Desire S!!If anything Nexus S is better than Desire S...


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 14, 2011)

^^^^
Nexus S dont even have a FM radio and Desire S has a better video recorder and better RAM and many other differences are there


----------



## SwiftLover (Jul 14, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> if u can increase ur budget then I would suggest u to go for Incredible S another go for Desire S.I would not suggest you Nexus S coz it lacks many features...



I guess Incredible S comes with 2.2 ver rt? Are there Custom mods available for Incredible S? Whats the Internal memory for Incredible S as i have read somewhere that the Android application installs only on Internal memory.

Pls Confirm.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 14, 2011)

^^^^
I personally own Incredible S and it has got an official update of android 2.3.3.
Its internal memory is 1.1GB.
And the applications can be installed on memory card also,it is not must that u need to install them on internal memory only


----------



## mandar5 (Jul 15, 2011)

hey guys gonna buy Nexus S today evening.Plz let me know it has Swype?if no then can it be installed?plz  reply asap.I m going to buy it today within few hours...thanks...


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 15, 2011)

^^ almost all samsung phones have swype. else it can be downloaded easily.


----------



## SwiftLover (Jul 15, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> ^^^^
> I personally own Incredible S and it has got an official update of android 2.3.3.
> Its internal memory is 1.1GB.
> And the applications can be installed on memory card also,it is not must that u need to install them on internal memory only



Can you perform Video Calling?


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 16, 2011)

^^^
No...
No android phone has got video calling but it is expected that we will get in the next firmware update approx in a month....


----------



## mandar5 (Jul 16, 2011)

Heyy guys got Nexus S yesterday thanks to mom...I am first time Android user plz let me know how to update version 2.3.3 to 2.3.4 online?Can i connect my mb to pc and download it or i have to activate gprs on my mb?Thanks...


----------



## noob (Jul 16, 2011)

ONLY nexus S
fastest phone on 1 ghz  + 100% 1st to get all OS updates....

You need WiFi/3G, you will receive PUSH notification about OS updates when your phone is connected to internet.

GPRS speeds sucks and will take ages


----------



## mandar5 (Jul 18, 2011)

how to get Swype on Nexus S?I have activated airtel gprs...


----------



## noob (Jul 18, 2011)

mandar5 said:


> how to get Swype on Nexus S?I have activated airtel gprs...



google "swype for android"  you will get everything


----------

